# First time galaxy s3 user.



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

What exact files are needed to unlock the bootloader and install a new rom.is there anything else that should be known about this phone.sorry but I basically need a step by step tutorial on how to unlock and root don't want to mess it up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Did you try looking in Verizon Galaxy S III Development?


----------



## BootScoot (Mar 22, 2012)

Look at his name. It includes the word "Luker". I would only assume he looked in the necessary spot. This leads me to believe he knows the answer to his own question and is just curious if anyone else knows the answer....!


----------



## Bxrider117 (Jul 15, 2011)

No matter what you do I would recommend making a back up of your IMEI number for your S3. I just picked up one this past week and I had a issue were the number was lost after flashing a ROM and it was a pain to g get it back.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

You should read these two threads and then ask questions about anything you don't understand. They are probably the best guidance right now for unlocking and rooting the S3:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29256-root-recoverybootloader-unlock-sch-i535-d2vzwverizon-galaxy-s-iii/
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------

